# Cheapest fuel in Calais



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Will be travelling to Europe this weekend and though about filling up in Calais . It seems the Diesel is about 10p a litre cheaper. Can anyone recommend a filling station close to the ferry or on the route out of Calais A26 St Omer. 

If I am to be a skinflint in my wife's eyes I cannot afford to run out.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi asgard,

In general, the cheapest fuel is nearly always at the hypermarkets in France.
We always use the Auchan in Calais, just off the A16, junc 41 or 43...

http://www.auchan.fr/magasin/fichesmagasins/604.asp?componentid=24200&sourcepageid=23926#2

Also, according to the following link, if you spend €35 or more on fuel you also get a €5 discount on your next purchase......

http://www.day-tripper.net/supermarketauchan.html#Anchorpromotions

pete.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Can't tell you about Calais but have just got back from Le Mans, and I paid 1.22 euros per litre on the motorway services and 1.038 from Auchen in Dunkerque (70.6 p per litre). So I'm sure you can get it for about this in Calais

Have a good trip


Andrew


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

When I got off the tunnel the first service station you get to had Diesel at 1.04
I have not seen it that cheap since. It seems to vary from 1.12 up to 1.40
The cheapest ones I have had since have been small towns sometimes they were just petrol stations but others were attached to super markets. However the bigger supermarkets were not that much cheaper than the motorway ones.

Karl


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Cheapest place is the lorry stop just near the Eastenders warehouse off the approach road to the docks. Last month it was 1.10 euro there. As it's a lorry stop be careful which pump you select as some of the nozzles are too big to enter the tank filler - and the pumps are very fast. Also you need to go into the cafe/pay booth and leave your credit card with the cashier before they will turn the pumps on (they get a lot of east european lorry drivers). There are some slightly cheaper outlets but as far as I know they are all either cash only at supermarkets or French cards only (automatic pumps). The cheapest price we found in France last month was 1.05 Euro at a supermarket, although we bought some in Carcasonne at a filling station on the main road for 1.08 Euro. On the Autoroutes, the price varied between 1.17 and 1.25 Euro.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi all.

Cheapest fuel we found in the last 3 weeks was over the border in Luxemburg €.98 /litre. The dearest we saw was on the Motorways at €1.26
We mainly used Champion supermarkets and paid between €1.04 and €1.10 /litre

Deisel from Auchen in Calais was €1.07 (22nd June) included 2x€5 coupons to spend in Calais Auchen when you spend over €70

I still have these coupons valid until September if anyone wants them. Free, I will post them on. send PM with Name and address. 

Angie................................


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Petrol*

Hi

I used the fill the bus at a garage - direction as follows.

From the ferry take the motorway and follow signs for Z I Marcel. (ZI = zone industrial)

Big garage there used mainly by lorries and buses. Also a small cash and carry (Pidou) adjacent.

Rapide561


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

any advice on lpg? - need good clearance as 3.4m height.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG*

Hi

As far as LPG goes, note that some places price it per litre overseas and some (Italy) for example per kilogram.

Rapide561

1 KG = very approximately 2 litres


----------



## 97933 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi
Just returned from France, LPG is .73c a litre which is about 50p, this was on the French auto routes.
Had no problem with height clearence as the pumps are usually off to one side in the stations. Most stations had LPG and we had no problem getting it, when we got to Spain that was a different matter had to run on petrol, but as petrol is only about 70-80p a litre it wasnt to bad.

Jim


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for the info. I have had a look at the hypermarkets and they all seem to be closed on Sunday. I will be arriving on Sunday morning. Is it too risky to bother should I just fill up at Ashford Sainsbury's. 

We are taking a route through Luxemburg so will fill up there. 

Any further advice welcomed.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Asgard

The truckstop previously mentioned is right next to the motorway exiting the ferry terminal, as already stated, and is definately open Sundays, I filled up there myself last Sunday before getting the ferry back. Its pretty impossible to miss as the number of trucks using it can be seen from way back down the road and if you do just turn round at the next exit just down the road and go back towards the ferry terminal its then on the same side as you are driving, looks like a lorry park from the distance. Prices were 1.02 Euros per litre last Sunday.

*Note*
Signature file edited out of this post by moderators.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Paulway.

Is this 24 hours then. We will be arriving about 8.30am Sunday. Did you use a card , or better using cash for security.

Bob


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I have had a look on Autoroute and it shows quite afew in an Industrial area Marcel Doret just off the E15. Does anyone have an address or co-ordinates. 

I do not want to miss it, spend time looking for it or it be closed till mid day. My ears would still be ringing well down the road. I put sat nav in to stop these types of conversation and if I do not fill up in the Uk and make a pigs ear on the other side ---OH boy---GRIEF


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Asgard

Don't woory, you can't miss it. You can see all the trucks lined up from the dock road, it's almost next to an exit so go slowly or you'll drive past. If in doubt head for Eastenders - you can see their premises from the road too. You can pay with cash no problem - but they'll still want to hold your credit card whilst you fill up, it's their security system.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It's juction 3 off the A26 Look for the Elf garage and all the trucks parked up, the fuel depot is next to the Pidou C&Carry open Sundays, hand credit/debit card to cashier before fuel is pumped, €1.14 two weeks ago when I filled there..

Rgds M&D


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for all the info. excellent as always.


----------

